# Husky and G.S.D x Collie



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some photo's of my brothers Siberian Husky, Solo. And a couple of him with my old G.S.D x Collie, Toby.








Solo as a puppy with Toby.
























Toby doesn't seem impressed with Solo's funny face!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww wat sweet looking dogs... i luv ur gsd x collie lots..


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Hehe, thanks, he was a total sweetheart


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Hehe, thanks, he was a total sweetheart


aww has he passed over ???? hes got a lovely face.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

beautiful dogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> aww has he passed over ???? hes got a lovely face.


Sadly yes  he was 11, we'd noticed he was finding it difficult to breathe and took him to the vets - he said it was his arthritus because he was old  since when does arthritus cause breathing problems??  so we took him back and forth to vets... till one night he got very bad, I rushed him to emergency vets and they did an x-ray on him... and found his lungs covered with tiny tumors  they said it was kinder to put him to sleep there and then. I stayed with him till the very end. It was awful. I still miss him loads. <3 I'll probably post some more photo's of him if thats ok


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

he looked a real beauty,yes we would love to see more pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Sadly yes  he was 11, we'd noticed he was finding it difficult to breathe and took him to the vets - he said it was his arthritus because he was old  since when does arthritus cause breathing problems??  so we took him back and forth to vets... till one night he got very bad, I rushed him to emergency vets and they did an x-ray on him... and found his lungs covered with tiny tumors  they said it was kinder to put him to sleep there and then. I stayed with him till the very end. It was awful. I still miss him loads. <3 I'll probably post some more photo's of him if thats ok


Awwww the poor lil love 

its so hard to find a good accurate vet these days we can trust aint it 

but at least you can say you gave him the best life he could possibly wish for...looking at ur other pics of him in the other thread...he looks very very happy and very well cared for.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww ,he was a lovely boy,,yes we would love to see more pictures,


----------

